# Island Roasted - DSOL June 2015



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

For this month's bespoke roast we hop over the water to the Isle of Wight where artisan roasters Island Roasted have been cooking up their tasty beans for about 5 years now...

I met Dan at LCF and immediately got a good vibe from him and liked the fact that he's not scared to roast dark. The Dark Espresso Blend is def worth a try - proper old school but I wanted something a bit different this time round. This month's beans are still very much on the darker side of life but...well you'll just have to taste 'em when they arrive.

Looking for delivery on the 26th - in time for the weekend and giving you time to nip to the collection office if you miss your parcel...but I'm still waiting for 100% confirmation on that.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Reminder - there are currently no guest places for DSOL ..

Cheers Martin


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Great stuff! I really enjoyed their espresso at LCF, from that I imagine they could do a good DSOL.


----------



## paul whu (Sep 25, 2014)

Can you remind us of the remit given to the roasters when asking them to a DSOL? Is it always going to be a blend and are they given artistic licence to interpret the specification however they see fit? After all, one man's dark is another's medium. I'm just interested, thanks.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

The remit essentially is to roast between 7-10 on a hypothetical scale (with 1 being light and 10 being dark).

It's not always a blend and although I choose which bean/blend to go for from samples, I don't usually taste the final roast until it gets delivered to everyone.


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Looking forward to their imminent arrival


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

I've had confirmation that all parcels went out in the post today due for arrival on Friday!


----------



## Bigpikle (Oct 14, 2014)

thanks - looking forward to this


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

Thanks Milanski


----------



## squiggs1982 (Oct 29, 2011)

Excellent thanks!


----------



## bignorry (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks ,fingers crossed for this.


----------



## shrubbery (Mar 12, 2014)

We have beans! More vanilla packaging but they don't half smell good.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

I was just reading this when my door bell rang and it was the coffee


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Mine just arrived as well. They smell great!

Also, congratulations on your marriage tomorrow, Milanski and the purchase of the Vivi :-D


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

jlarkin said:


> Mine just arrived as well. They smell great!
> 
> Also, congratulations on your marriage tomorrow, Milanski and the purchase of the Vivi :-D


Thank you!


----------



## shrubbery (Mar 12, 2014)

Congratulations! Have a fantastic day - looks like the weather is good all over the country too


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

jlarkin said:


> Also, congratulations on your marriage tomorrow, Milanski and the purchase of the Vivi :-D


Didn't know about that Milan. Big congratulations.

I had a Vivi & I'm still married.

Don't want to divert the thread but these occasions don't come everyday.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Good luck tomorrow Milanski - it'll be a day you'll never forget. Enjoy it


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Mine have just arrived!

Congraltulations in advance and good luck for tomorrow Milanski


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Postie came and gone already today, no sign of the beans...


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

stevenh said:


> Postie came and gone already today, no sign of the beans...


That's odd. Maybe wait for tomorrow's post.

Just realised I won't be around for a week to chase up lost parcels.

Let me see if I can delegate that task...


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

ronsil said:


> I had a Vivi & I'm still married.


Happy to hear it's not the other way around









How did you find the vivi Ron?


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

[quote=Milanski;319397

Let me see if I can delegate that task...

I'm going to look after any problems re delivery whilst Milan is doing other things this coming week.

Will contact Island Roasters if you don't get a delivery tomorrow. Keep me informed.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Mine arrived via royal Mail.

Congrats for tomorrow Milan

John


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks Ron for looking after this.

All I'd say is anyone who's not received their beans please be sure you have checked and double checked with your postal depot.

All previous 'non-delivered' beans have eventually turned up at the depot where the postie had looked in the wrong place or they were stored in the wrong place.


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Will see if it turns up tomorrow... been home waiting all day for it and usually if not in the postie sticks a note through letterbox... hopefully they just missed it and will deliver in the morning...


----------



## Colio07 (Mar 9, 2015)

Got mine today - thanks again for organising! Looking forward to making espresso with them from next week.


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

Mine arrived today too. Have a great day tomorrow Milanski. Enjoy every moment.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks you guys. Really appreciate the good wishes.

Bit weird this whole concept of marriage though


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

stevenh said:


> Postie came and gone already today, no sign of the beans...


Steven - have any Beans arrived yet today, Saturday?


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

No sign of postie yet...


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Postie finally arrived, got the beans now. Just finished all the beans from the last lot this morning so perfect timing


----------



## squiggs1982 (Oct 29, 2011)

Beans have arrived. Been away of late so still have a bag of the last lot to get through but looking forward to these ?


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm sure they'll benefit from the rest.


----------



## Bigpikle (Oct 14, 2014)

got mine too - still have 1.5 bags of May to get through due to work travel, but they wont last long now I've basically got 8 weeks off


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Who is going to the first to crack them open this time


----------



## paul whu (Sep 25, 2014)

mine are getting opened at 6am tomorrow morning. I have an empty hopper so the time feels right. Should be rested by now.


----------



## stevogums (May 8, 2013)

Gonna open Friday and give them a go.

Gonna be tough to pull away from the rocko mountains I'm currently enjoying ,best beans I've had this year .


----------



## Colio07 (Mar 9, 2015)

aaroncornish said:


> Who is going to the first to crack them open this time


Me, I guess. Clearly still a little early, but already better (to my taste) than last month's beans. Getting good sweetness and, crucially, no tobacco!


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

I have cracked mine open today.

Currently trying them at 18g in and 34g out. Tasting much better than last month.

They are quite a lot ***** than last month, dare say a little oily.

Currently shots are running a bit slow, but I will pull that back in as I go


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

have to agree that they taste better than last month. just had my first brew and it already has so much more taste


----------



## paul whu (Sep 25, 2014)

stevogums said:


> Gonna open Friday and give them a go.
> 
> Gonna be tough to pull away from the rocko mountains I'm currently enjoying ,best beans I've had this year .


Strange! I am also switching from Rocko mountain (my second favourite bean of the year) so judgement could be harsh for our July bean.

Anyway, I have now had about 6 espressos and have fiddled about with the ratios trying to get the best from these.

For me these beans taste a little too dark and I am not getting a great deal of character at all. Typically I would aim to yield 30 - 32g of drink from 18g. I have reduced the dose to 16.5g for a similar volume and things are better but still lacking any wow factor in the cup.

I have recently been consuming some much lighter (medium roast) and fruitier coffee which I have been loving. It's not unreasonable to assume that the new beans and my pallette will just need to get used to each other.

On a positive note these beans were a doddle to dial in, (1 sinker for me) which involved opening the burrs up a notch or so and despite a lack of obvious notes the coffee is perfectly drinkable and I am hoping to acclimatise to the roast level before the end of the first bag.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Been playing with these Beans for the past day or so.

At this early stage they do need a little more rest:

Best espresso todate










A simple lever profile seems to work best. Needed to grind a little coarser to allow this.

Very sweet but nothing exceptional for a dark bean. No fruit possibly caramel. Good aftertaste


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

ronsil said:


> Been playing with these Beans for the past day or so.
> 
> At this early stage they do need a little more rest:
> 
> ...


Is that an Acaia print screenshot?


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Yes it is.

Keeping all my records. green & roasted beans, using the Scale.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Bingo!! Sorted out new gasket for Piccino and now able to pull a proper espresso shot (without spraying all over the kitchen).

1st shot 14g dose into about 25g - proper crema, proper twin stream even both sides - a bit quick only about 18 sec and fading. but it looks like espresso

Quick sip as espresso and it's a little tart but it is coffee!!

Quick steam of some milk and make a flat white..... Nice smooth taste, a little weak but certainly palatable! (Also much nicer than last month - but given the issues I've been having machine wise that might not be fair on last months bean)

Make the (brave) assumption that all the issues I've been having (possibly since I got the Piccino) are related to the group washer and decide to up the dose a bit (with the Gaggia I used to use 18g which I'd dropped down to 14g to get anything resembling coffee without explosions and other mishaps on the Piccino)...

2nd shot

16g into about 30 still a little quick 22ish sec but no splurts, explosions or anything!!! Still fading a bit at the end but the shot looks decent!

Into a flat white... Yep pretty nice! If anything I'd say some chocolate but nothing leaping out just decent coffee taste...

I think I'll have to tweak a bit more and possibly re-learn this machine (thinking back I doubt if it has ever been "spot on" since I've had it.... some of my early issues I put down to changing machine but I think the gasket etc might have been big factors as well).....

Mmmmmm I do have a bag of last months DSOL maybe I'll give them another go.... although I didn't like the smoky tones perhaps they deserve a better chance....


----------



## stevogums (May 8, 2013)

Right quick update on these

Dropped 250g of these in the hopper on friday. 16g 15g 14g in 32 out 28 secs.

Higher doses getting better flavour,still bit deep for me at the minute maybe due to my excessive use of the rocko mountain beans.

No real distinctive tastes for me just very deep something,smokey choc if that makes sense.

first bag finished today and they were as stated very easy to dial in.

May need more time will go back to them mid week.


----------



## Bigpikle (Oct 14, 2014)

1st shot from these today - 18g--35g in 27 secs. Quite different to last months but like has been said already, no really distinctive flavours coming through. Nice though and will experiment further tomorrow when I have a little more time.


----------



## doolallysquiff (Jul 26, 2014)

First shot today: 19.5g > 37g in 27s. Got some sweetness but very smokey, in fact too much for me. I think I'm becoming more of a medium rather than a dark roast fan.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

doolallysquiff said:


> First shot today: 19.5g > 37g in 27s. Got some sweetness but very smokey, in fact too much for me. I think I'm becoming more of a medium rather than a dark roast fan.


I didn't manage to try as many shots as I was hoping to yesterday but I was getting very smokey taste as well yesterday, drinking it as espresso.


----------



## Chockymonster (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm finding this is very smokey as well. It's not unpleasant but I'm thinking more and more that lighter roasts are really my thing


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

i agree with the smokey flavour but this is what i really like about them. so much better than last months offering


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I've still got some left, been doing too much brewed coffee recently. Are people still on these?


----------



## doolallysquiff (Jul 26, 2014)

Still have 3 bags of these left. Really not for me. @Blackstone if you like these and want some more, give me a shout.


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

doolallysquiff said:


> Still have 3 bags of these left. Really not for me. @Blackstone if you like these and want some more, give me a shout.


Mate, I would love another bag or two. Let me know costing and I'm sure we can work something out


----------



## doolallysquiff (Jul 26, 2014)

PM me your address and I'll send you a couple of bags over.


----------



## Bigpikle (Oct 14, 2014)

I've also been slowly working my way through these but with more brews and cold brews its a slow process.

I dont know how to describe them, but smokey isnt what I was thinking, but I'm enjoying them more than last months. Still prefer recent Coffee Compass beans but these are pleasant and I'll happily chug through them. Typically 18g--25-35g out depending on my mood. Also done a moka pot with good results - seemed slightly sweeter and very drinkable.


----------



## Chockymonster (Jan 21, 2013)

I've got two bags of these left. They aren't for me so if anyone wants them let me know


----------



## Rdl81 (Sep 8, 2014)

Chockymonster said:


> I've got two bags of these left. They aren't for me so if anyone wants them let me know


I wouldn't mind trying a bag would happy to cover postage cost


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

These are definitely starting to taste much better after a few weeks of resting, getting much better flavours from these now....


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

stevenh said:


> These are definitely starting to taste much better after a few weeks of resting, getting much better flavours from these now....


 Relieved to hear that as have been holding back passing comment on these / opening any more as the first bag opened last week was a touch bitter, very smokey and not at all my "cup of tea". I even gave away half of the first bag anf me giving pro roasted coffee away have paid for is unheard of ( quite regularly give away own roasted, go figure!)

Will open up bag No 2 tomorrow or saturday and report back. I did agree with Ronsils early comment about these needing a bit more rest so have been happy to let them rest at their leisure, they certainly tasted as though they needed more rest.

Could be the trickiest one for me since joining, but then, that's half the fun 

John


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

I didn't like the first bag and gave away one bag to help friend get started with her machine but at end of 3rd bag it's definitely much nicer... Hope you get on better tomorrow


----------



## stevogums (May 8, 2013)

Getting best out of these myself now seem to be lot smoother and bit more subtle the flavours .

definately better with time.


----------



## paul whu (Sep 25, 2014)

Cor blimey!!! Without any great enthusiasm I opened my third bag of these after not touching them for a couple of weeks. Put 15g in my basket and extracted 26g of utter nectar. I am a great believer in over indulgence so I swiftly made a second morning cup and hey presto the same again, a third with the same happy result.

My conclusion is that either the beans have benefitted from prolonged resting, my frame of mind has changed and become more receptive to the darkness or putting 15g in the basket rather than 17.5g was a masterstroke of genius. Maybe all three factors.

Either way I can now look forward to a couple of bags of smooth rich coffee with chocolate and nut flavours.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

When you were using 17.5g what was the output still 26g or more ?


----------



## paul whu (Sep 25, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> When you were using 17.5g what was the output still 26g or more ?


I fiddled around with these before and brewed at various ratios. I concluded then that a ratio of 1:2 was best. I am now finding that a slightly stronger brew is pleasing me most.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

I've said it before, but I personally prefer to leave darker beans to sit for at least 3 weeks before opening.

Never manage to not open at least one bag of the DSOL in the first 1-2 weeks though and am always underwhelmed.

I'm def enjoying these much more also now.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Flatties this morning were much much better, full of chocolate and nuts. By far and away the longest required rest bean have come across so far and also think the taste has benefitted additionally from a rub down with kitchen towels before whole bag went in the hopper as a little on the oily side.

The other two unopened bags are still gassing as of this morning so suspect there may be further revelations for the patient.

John


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

I have two bags left, actually looking forward to cracking in to them this week.


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

i was getting some dark fruit sweetness from my cup this morning. really enjoying these beans


----------

